# Shoreham air crash



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A hawker hunter has crashed at the 2 day airshow, not sure if it will be on tomorrow, but closed down now, A 27 blocked each way at the airport.Avoid the area if possible.
details sky news.
cabby


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Pilot reported to have been pulled from the wreckage.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-34027260

Peter


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Sad news,
Misty


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I went past a couple of hours earlier, traffic was horrendous then, with the A27 closed for the rest of the day it will be chaos. Sounds like casualties on vehicles on the road, terrible.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I should have said in my last post that the traffic going to the show was horrendous, especially for those trying to just get along the A27!

And 7 confirmed dead:frown2:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-34027260


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

At least seven killed. Pilot reported as critical.
Gerry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

reports just recently that there may be more bodies. Some cycling groups locally have asked about some cyclists being involved? The plane crashed directly into the road by a set of traffic lights - cars and others would have been stationary there. Horrible:frown2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Due to today's terrible incident, tomorrows airshow is cancelled, as you would expect.

A very sad day.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

So very sad. Condolences to those families devastated by this tragic accident.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Very sad, we feel for the families and friends.

It's just been on the news that the crash site is over a Km long and they're still searching so more might be found.


----------

